# Window Height Adjustment on Front Doors



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

So I was one of the few that had windows that rubbed with the seal after the window automatically drops to clear it.
For both windows the dealer ended up replacing the regulator. On the replacement for the driver side (Which happened recently).
I picked up the car at night, already unahppy because it had taken a while for the part to come in, and the promise date kept moving ahead, so I did not properly check the alignment of the window before leaving with the car.
It turned out the rear of the window was WAY too low, but I only noticed after I made it home. I was NOT going to take it back unless I really had to, so I went to read my Bentley Manual, and I found that the window HEIGHT Adjustment is REALLY EASY !!! The driver side now is actually better adjusted than the dealer adjusted passenger side.
To Adjust the height of the window:
LOWER THE WINDOW ALL THE WAY
Open the door, and look at the lower edge of the door from the floor up, there are 2 plastic covers. 
Remove these covers.
With a flashligh, look up the uncovered holes, and you will see the assembly that the window bottom attaches to. It's adjusted with star shaped screw driverss (Sorry star bit's won't work because the hole is pretty small, but the generic star pointed 'screwdrivers" will work.) There are two screws on each side. The higher screw, further from the hole, that is relatively easy to turn is the one that adjusts the height. The other screw holds the assembly together, so will be VERY tight if you go for it instead. This becomes clear when looking with the flashlight thru the hole.
Each full turn of the screw moves the window by 1mm. Give it a turn or two based on your needs, and raise the window and close the door, and look at the reference lines on the window. The window should both CLEAR the seal, and when closed the upper line should hide behind the seal, and the lower line should be somewhat visible. There are two of these lines in the window, one at the front, one at the rear of the window, to correspond with each adjustment screw at the bottom of the door.
If your Window is rubbing against the seal, and this bothers you, definetly consider making this adjustment. worked great for me, and it comes from the Manual. I can't promise pictures because it's hard to see inside the hole, much harder to take a decent picture.
This saved me a trip back to the dealer, so hopefully it helps someone else too...
Added when I had time to add the picture from the Manual...
The screw that I am refering to is Number 4 on the picture...
You can't see the assembly thru the hole, just the face of the head of the screw...









GOOD LUCK !!!



_Modified by ialonso at 7:08 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Window Height Adjustment on Front Doors (ialonso)*

Good post Israel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


----------

